# Wichita Ks BBQ contest



## mikeh (Jun 12, 2008)

I see that Wichita is holding a state championship bbq cookoff this Sat, June 14th.  Just wondered is anybody was going to attend.  It is only 30 minutes from me so I will go up to see all the happenings.  

If anyone else is planning on being there, let me know and maybe we can meet and say hi.  

Mike


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

This Saturday..
I wish I could make it up there, but will be too busy.

Ate at a great Q joint up there a couple of weeks ago, wish I could remember the name of the place. Had an all you can eat buffet for $8. I couldn't believe how good it tasted.
Had to drive through the alley to check out their smoker when I left. 
(ok, I always drive down the alley to check out smokers...lol)


----------

